# Shooting pain in vagina?



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm 16 weeks pregnant. All morning I have been having intermittent shooting pains that feel like they are going down my vagina. They aren't severe or really painful but I don't know what they are. Has anyone had this before? My midwife's office is closed on Fridays so I figured I'd ask on here first. Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, it feels like it's shooting straight down. Like a twinge, but a little more painful? I recall that sensation well. I had it with both pregnancies, but probably not until a little later along.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

had this also. no idea what it was/is... apparently nothing serious or even tell tale as nothing came of it in my first pregnancy and nothing has come of it in this pregnancy either. Seemed like it happened in spurts. Happened several times a day for a few days then nothing for weeks or even months. It returned here and there but, didn't last long.


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

I had that too. I'm 29 weeks now and haven't noticed it in a while, but I figured it was due to the stretching/growing. Also, as I noticed on our ultrasound, my baby likes to stand on my cervix. Maybe this can contribute?


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I always get that when I'm pregnant. Sometimes they make me kind of jump they can be quite painful (maybe further along). Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it but call your m/w on Monday just for peace of mind.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I have this. I have no idea what it is, but it's annoying. I'm starting to wonder if the baby is beating my cervix.


----------



## brandyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminosaJane* 
I had that too. I'm 29 weeks now and haven't noticed it in a while, but I figured it was due to the stretching/growing. Also, as I noticed on our ultrasound, my baby likes to stand on my cervix. Maybe this can contribute?

Ditto (except I'm 26 weeks). I had the shooting pains and my crotch felt beat up every night/like I'd ridden on a horse all day. Haven't felt it in a while!!


----------



## chichona (May 27, 2008)

I had this a lot in my second trimester. I discussed it with my ob, and she said it was probably just the baby pressing on my cervix. sometimes I swear this baby was just pinching my cervix with it's tiny hands!


----------



## SDDoula (Apr 28, 2007)

It sounds like it maybe could be PSD (Pubic Symphosis Dysfunction)? I started having pains in my 21st week, and it was hard to roll over at night, and lift one leg up. But maybe your just having shooting pains, because he/she is standing on your cervix.

I'm glad I found out what the PSD was though, because I was in a lot of pain and couldn't walk, and finally found out it just meant my pubic bone was out of alignment, so I found a chiropractor that practiced the webster technique and it's been great ever since!


----------



## LegalScrapper (Aug 21, 2008)

I had it when I was in the beginnings of a bladder infection. It's probably not that unless you have other signs - frequent urination, burning, fever, etc.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies - I was away all weekend. I felt it most of the day on Friday but haven't felt it since. I was thinking it was maybe something stretching. Good to know it isn't uncommon! Hopefully it doesn't come back. It didn't hurt per se but it certainly was an odd feeling!

Cindy


----------

